# Wing clipping and taming.



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm debating clipping Jasper's wings to aid in hand taming. I was told when I adopted him that he is 6 years old, going on 7. I'm not sure if he has ever had his wings clipped, but he came to me flighted 7 months ago. Just how beneficial is wing clipping when trying to tame a tiel? Does anyone have any success stories to share, advice, etc?


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

well it really depends on the owner.. but it's gonna be much more easier if you clip his wings and let him out to play.. so that he would understand the surrounding environment and the more time you spend with him the sooner he'll trust you. i have 2 tiels and i had clipped their feathers the day i brought them into my house.. now the female tiel is fully tamed and im working on the male tiel now..


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya. Cliping there wings make them tamer and more safe!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It doesn't necessarily make them more safe...I have several who are fully clipped and still fly just as well as my fully flighted birds. It sounds like he's been flighted his whole life so he probably has some pretty strong muscles. Clipping does make them depend on you more and when I clip my more independent birds, they do calm down and want to be with me more often so its worth a shot. Have you tried the tips from the training sticky on here?


----------



## jscottpaschall (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I've been doing all the basics since day one essentially. We've had a few sets backs (I've had to grab him less than a handful of times, and it has noticeably affected his demeanor toward me), but overall I think I've done a good job. He's well acclimated, and enjoys my girlfriend and I's company, but he just despises hands. I've begun clicker training recently just as a means to strengthen our bond and have my hands around him more, and there is some progress, but he still lunges after my fingers. He's a good bird, but I just know his life would be more enjoyable if he were hand tamed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It sounds like you have a good start...you can still do the whole sitting with your hand in his cage for 15min at a time...it never hurts! And food bribery...you can hold his favorite treat in one hand and make him step on the other to get to it.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting my adults clipped for the same reason. They will come on my finger for about two seconds and it is a hassle trying to get them back in there cage. I'm hoping they will learn to trust me more if they have no choice but t o be with me and see I won't hurt them. I have only had the a short while, about a month for 2 and 2 weeks for another 2. I wasn't sure if clipping them would be bad for them if they can't do what they love. I don't want to break their spirits either.


----------

